# Dept of Foreign Affairs - UAE



## NATS

Could someone please help me. I'm at my wits end!

Having a problem getting my visa via my husband who is my sponsor.

Was told by Dept of Naturalisation to get my documents certified with the Dept. of Foreign Affairs in UAE.

They are based in Abu Dhabi but heard there is one in Dubai as well.

Does anyone know the physical location?

Your help will be most appreciated.


----------



## alli

I think you have to mail it - they did with mine. Hubby's company took care of it all for me, though....


----------



## Elphaba

NATS

Why are you having to deal with this? Your husband's company should have a PRO who handles issues such as these.

It is the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. See link.

UAE Federal e-Government Portal


-


----------

